# Trying to restore a damaged file



## JChisholm (Sep 18, 2021)

Hello everyone, I am new to the forum, and this is my first post.


I have some old photo files that I am trying to access. I am using Windows 10. When I open the file, I get a prompt that says “The file is corrupt, damaged or file is too large.” I have attempted to open the old photo files on various programs. These files are mostly JPG files.

The files were used/opened on older versions of Windows such as Windows 7 and also Mac OS X. I recovered these photos because they were deleted using EaseUs and cannot open them. I even tried photo restore apps such as Stellar and Ashampoo, and no luck in opening these files.

So, does anyone have any ideas on how I could restore or open these damaged files? I’m curious to know of any other options. Any help would be appreciated.



Thank you


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 18, 2021)

-

Assuming

One option is a data recovery app. Card makers offer such possibilities.


----------



## JChisholm (Sep 19, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> Assuming
> 
> One option is a data recovery app. Card makers offer such possibilities.



Hello, how do you mean by Card makers?


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 19, 2021)

Sandisk or others.


----------



## terry_g (Sep 19, 2021)

There is a Linux program called "TestDisk" It is Free and only available for Linux.
Installing TesktDisk also installs "Photorec"
I have Tried a couple of recovery programs with limited results.
Using Photorec I have successfully recover deleted and corrupt JPG files
from memory cards.
Do you know anyone that uses Linux that might be able to help you?


----------



## JChisholm (Sep 19, 2021)

terry_g said:


> There is a Linux program called "TestDisk" It is Free and only available for Linux.
> Installing TesktDisk also installs "Photorec"
> I have Tried a couple of recovery programs with limited results.
> Using Photorec I have successfully recover deleted and corrupt JPG files
> ...


Hello, I don’t know anybody who has Linux. Is this program available on Windows or Mac OS X?


----------



## terry_g (Sep 19, 2021)

No its Linux only and it is a command line program so it requires a bit of experience to use it.
There might be someone on this forum that could do it for you. I am in Canada so shipping
the card here and back again would be a slow process. If you send me the card I will see if
I can recover the files and I could email them to you.

Terry


----------



## JChisholm (Sep 19, 2021)

terry_g said:


> No its Linux only and it is a command line program so it requires a bit of experience to use it.
> There might be someone on this forum that could do it for you. I am in Canada so shipping
> the card here and back again would be a slow process.


Thank you for the information. It’s about maybe 10-15 files that I’m trying to access.


----------

